# Previous Countries of Residence



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I got 189 visa invitation on the 1st Nov invitation round (I have 70 points and my occupation is Plant or Production engineer)

I am stuck at the previous countries of residence, while filling up the visa application form...following is my scenario, if you have any suggestion please let me know

In a nutshell...
I am an Indian Citizen and was in India until 2005, then I moved to Singapore, from Singapore I moved to Qatar and living in Qatar since 2009.As of now I have Permanent Residence Status from Qatar and Singapore.

In detail

From Mar 2005 till Dec 2007 I was working for Employer 1- a Singapore company (Under S pass and Employment pass)
From Jan 2008 till mid 2008 I was working for Employer 2 a Singapore based company (Employment pass)
From mid 2008 till now I am holding a Singapore PR (however currently not living in Singapore)

From 2006 (while employed in Singapore) I was deputed to Qatar for assignment and on business visa until middle of 2007.
From middle of 2007 till end of 2007, i was holding a permanent resident from Qatar.
From Jan 2008 I moved back to Singapore and working till 2009, From 2009 I came back to Qatar to work for a Qatar based company and holding Permanent resident status.

My Q's
Do I have to enter multiple rows covering each Employment pass/Permanent resident status in Singapore?
Do I have to Show Business Visa stay in Qatar? (Business visa validity is only 3 months, but for almost 1.5 years I was in Qatar under business visa,at the same time i was employed in Singapore and was holding Employment pass)
I had permanent resident status from Qatar 2 times (in 2007 and from 2009 till now),do I have to enter the Qatar details 2 times?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

You have to enter multiple rows for each of the countries you visited irrespective of how long


----------

